# What Do You Think About Sarroni Color?



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

After about 10 years of not buying a bike, I find myself on a shopping binge 

I know I am being trivial and quibbling over color/colour is petty, and I feel like a woman lol But since I don't often plunk down this amount of money for a bike, I fell compelled to get a consensus first. Nothing is worse than buyng something really expensive that you are not so crazy about, and then finding out that it's out of fashion in six months.

What do you guys think about the Sarroni color/colour? 

I ride a very small frame - a 48 sloping, and I have found only one frame readily available locally and its in the Sarroni color. Its controversial because the people I have met are either absolutely in love with i, or really really hate it. I love to save money on the internet, but there's a side of me that needs to touch and feel the merchandise before parting with big money.

I need to start riding actively again before I start looking like the late Luciano Pavarotti.. only without a voice !

(edited out a bunch of superfluous comments}


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

You don't want my opinion. You want your own. What do YOU think about it?

If you're afraid of what the neighbors will say, just get the all-black PR00.

If you like the Saronni paint, go for it, since it's available and often such things are hard to get a hold of.


----------



## P.D.E. (Oct 15, 2006)

A guy showed up to our group ride the other day with a Saronni EP and Bora Ultras. Absolutely gorgeous...one of the best looking bikes I've ever seen.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

I am not interested in what the neighbors say. However, I don't want to look like a turd three years hence, especially when I'm dumping serious money into this.

Me personally? I'm lukewarm and somewhat indifferent, which I think is a concern. I should be passionately excited about the color, which I am not.

I do, however, love the original Sarroni steel bike. I just think its unusual on a carbon frame.

Nevertheless, I'll be evil about the whole affair and put down a measly $100 just to secure the frame while I make up my mind.


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

They do offer the Master X Light in that scheme as well, if that is more your taste. 

You mention in your initial post the quibbling over color is petty; I couldn't disagree more.  
Color/aesthetic considerations are in my top 3 items to consider when evaluating a bike; it may not have a quantifiable performance effect, but just because it can't be measured doesn't mean it doesn't exist. 

I came off a little snarky in my first post, so I'll give you what you asked for. I like the Saronni edition paint, but not as much on the EP as on the Master Light. If I were going to order an EP today, it would be STO1. 

Regarding your weight and certain components; unless it has a weight limit, it should be fine. PRO makes a very nice one-piece setup that isn't quite the financial punch to the solar plexus that the Cinelli is.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

No doubt. The Sarroni colour in a Master X Light is stunning, especially with a fully chromed steel fork. I would agree whole heartedly with you there.


----------



## TAW2112 (Aug 18, 2006)

*Sarroni*

I'll put a vote in "yes" on the Sarroni. I love it. In fact, it's my background on my computer. I love the "modern retro" stuff, and I think this color and paint scheme are gorgeous. If I had the money, I wouldn't hesitate.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

OH for sure the Sarroni color! When I knew that color was out, I told myself that's the color scheme I'll get if I ever buy the EP. I have a strong liking for retro bikes, and this color scheme is perfect! It satisfies the retro/modern taste.


----------



## TiDreaming (Jul 20, 2007)

Saronni on the EP is my fav atm. Considering buying the EP in Saronni myself with Boras.


----------



## Infini (Apr 21, 2003)

I love it. I'll be building an MXL in it.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Its very different in a MXL. I would buy two of these steel frames in a heartbeat and upgrade the steel frames for my wife and I. However, I wouldn't have enough money for a complete EP carbon bike lol

I am still not very convinced about the color in a carbon bike. My problem is that I'm not blown away, and its a pity if I were to shell out this sort of money for a frame if I am not passionate about. 

I'm still leaning towards a ST01.

For you married folks, remember back when you were dating. Remember when you met your wife. Now, imagine that you were set up on a date with a girl whom you didn't find as attractive as your wife. Someone whom you were ok with and someone whom you don't mind, but not excited about. Someone whom you didn't plan well in advance what you were going to wear to dinner. Someone whom you were indifferent about kissing goodnight. Well, right now, that's how I feel about the Sarroni EP.


----------



## tecnosabba (Jan 10, 2007)

*Saronni EP*



iyeoh said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> For you married folks, remember back when you were dating. Remember when you met your wife. Now, imagine that you were set up on a date with a girl whom you didn't find as attractive as your wife. Someone whom you were ok with and someone whom you don't mind, but not excited about. Someone whom you didn't plan well in advance what you were going to wear to dinner. Someone whom you were indifferent about kissing goodnight. Well, right now, that's how I feel about the Sarroni EP.



I fully agree with you

I will give you two reasons not to buy it (but the first you already know)

- I remembrer when I first bought a "serious" bike (i.e. a bike that I then rode seriously), it was a red Cannondale M900 rigid mountain bike, back in 1995, with a Pepperoni fork.

I even did not know that bike existed before I entered the showroom of the LBS. I had planned to buy something totally different, mainly based on reviews I had read in MTB magazines. I think at that time, I even did not think that C'Dales were available where I live (Europe) !!! Well, I had NEVER seen such a gorgeous frame, with its smooth welds, and suddenly, the bike I was set to buy was INSTANTLY forgotten, even though the C'Dale cost significantly more. I do not even remember which bike I had planned to buy. It had to be the M900, and I rode home with it. The frame broke three years ago at the chainstay - BB junction. :cryin: 

So, if you did not fall in love INSTANTLY with the Saronni EP, do NOT buy it, do not even think that you will be falling in love with it in the near or not-so-near future. You won't. Buying it would be a waste of money, especially more so since this is not exactly the kind of frame you put a Centaur gruppo and lousy wheels on.

- I think the bike is gorgeous because the lugged construction gives it, although it is a "high-zoot" carbon bike, a somehow classic shape. IMO, this makes it perfect for the Saronni paint scheme. BUT in 56 size, that is, not in 48 with a sloping TT. Classic road bikes look best with a a classic colour scheme AND a level TT. Personally, If I needed a sloping TT, which I do not, I would NOT choose the Saronni, but some more "up to date" paintwork.

Make your choice !

Best regards,


TS


----------



## Steve D (Mar 1, 2002)

Personally, I love the Saronni. I bought one earlier this year and couldn't be happier. I loved the paint scheme when it first came out in the 80s, and still love it today. To me, I think it is a classic that won't fall out of fashion. But, it is a lot of money so YOU'VE got to be convinced.

Here's my bike...
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=1412923#poststop


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Oh.. I fit a 51 cm level top tube perfectly. Of course, there isn't one available, even though Colnago's smallest level top tube frame is a 51 cm. Yes, I am inseam challenged, even though I'm 5'9". I've ridden 51 cm Colnagos for almost 30 years now (since the late 70s). I have scoured the internet (US based stores) as well. 

Therefore, I have been compelled to settle for a 48 cm sloping top tube, although I have never ridden a sloping top tube frame before. I don't know. I may not even like the idea of a sloping top tube. Come to think of it, my last carbon bike was a first generation C-40, and I got rid of it because I felt my steel bike rode better. After all, they had the same steel fork. I hope the EP blows me away lol

Like I said, I would not think twice about the Sarroni if I were buying a MXL. The buy decision would be instantaneous. 

Yes, I would be hanging expensive components on the frame, which is a large reason for all my equivocation and hesitation.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*at Milan Bike Show*

This was the one one display at the Milan Bike Show at the end of 2007. Components were gold, including cranks, hubs, brakes....this was a the Colnago booth (more like a palace).
Seemed a bit much for a city bike.


----------



## Bonked (Nov 11, 2002)

Best paint job in YEARS!


----------



## takmanjapan (Mar 24, 2004)

*I like it but....*

Although the seat tube white band fits the original Sarroni 'replica' I wish they would have gone with double vertical logos on the seat tube in white. The 80-90's ones with clubs on top and bottom. That would be much nicer. 

Anyone know if the white bands are painted on or stickers like the old days?


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

I would give my left nut for a 54cm Master in the Sarroni paint. I have cash. My LBS tried to get me one just after they were released. No dice. If you know where I can get one let me know.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

I was at my usual bike store this morning and lo and behold I saw a fully built up MXL in Sarroni. It was a very big frame with a chromed steel fork and it had mostly NOS aluminum Record components and standard 32 spoke wheels. It was just stunning. I was practically drooling.

Upon my begging, the bike store owner humored me and brought up the Sarroni EP in my tiny size from his store room for me to oogle. Unfortunately, the carbon frame didn't have the same effect on me.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

If you have this much reservation about the paint scheme, go with something else. It will always bug you. When I got my Cristallo in NSO3, I thought the red would be a lot darker. Instead, it kind of changes color depending on the light and it is kind of orangish red. For a day or two I sulked about it, but 1 1/2 years later (i.e., today), I absolutely love it.

The next question is why the EP over the C50? If you are worried about comfort, I would think the C50 would be the way to go instead of the EP. Me, I'll be getting a C50 in ST01 this winter. However, I would also love a MXL in Sarroni red. Why are you going with the EP over MXL? If you are drooling over the paint job on the MXL, just get the MXL. If it turns out to be a horrible choice, then you and I can talk because I am 5'9" and can ride either a 50 sloping or a 48 sloping since my ideal Colnago frame size is a 53cm traditional. Ultimately, I would prefer that you buy something you love.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Your Cristallo with the Ram bars is stunning.

Actually, I should be riding a 45 sloping, but that top tube is too short for me. So, a 48 sloping is more appropriate, with a 12cm stem. I have been riding a 51 traditional, with about a 53 tube and a 13 cm stem. I have a tiny inseam and a very long torso. Therefore, even though I'm 5' 9", I ride the bike of a 5' 4" person. Bizzare.

EP simply because I am overweight and old haha. No concerns about comfort. In fact, I'm riding steel forks and deep section rims and have no problems. I have had a string of steel Colnagos... its been 29 years now. My last one has been a Master Light/Olympic. I loved my red Master Piu, but it was heavy and I ultimately crashed it. 

EP because I like ultra stiff bikes, not to say that the C50 is not stiff. Its just that the EP is a little stiffer (I don't know how much) than a C50, so its my natural choice. I really liked my Eddy Merckx Columbus MAX frame, and everyone thought I was just mad for ordering such a stiff frame in such a tiny size (they didn't sell it in a size smaller than a 53 cm.. had to beg them to custom make one). However, I just loved the rigidity of a stiff bike. 

I do ride tubulars only, for what its worth, but I guess the best clinchers today are every bit as comfortable. Again, I wouldn't know. Not ridden clinchers since I was a kid, as in a long long time ago lol

I considered a Master Extra Light, but thought it would be nice to have something extra nice (no pun). Since its been a long time since I have owned a carbon bike. I had a silly Alan from the early 1980s and it was a nightmare. I had a mid 1990s C40 with a steel fork but I didn't like it as much as my Master Olympic, so I got rid of it.

I considered getting an EP *and* a MXL, but that would be too much in one go. I think I definitely want an EP first. I'm after a ST01 with Bora Ultra wheels or Lightweights.

If I eventually do build up a Sarroni MXL, I wouldn't want anything carbon on the bike (or Japanese). That is a problem considering today's component choices.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Thanks for the compliment on the Cristallo. If you get the EP in ST01, you might actually have me a little jealous. The C50 in ST01 is my wallpaper on my work computer.

I haven't ridden clinchers since I was a kid either, which was back in 1985, with the exception of my MTB. With that said, I just bought a set of Khamsin clinchers for my Florida bike which might see 2 to 3 weeks of use a year. Just putting the tires on that thing had me pretty pissed off.

Building up a MXL with all aluminum components isn't that hard. It would just have to be Veloce of Centaur. I'd be willing to bet that today's Veloce and Centaur are about the same as Record/Chorus from 5 to 8 years ago, maybe 10. The Florida bike is built with Veloce, and the stuff works. Just not as well as Record.

Post pics when you finally get the frame/bike.


----------

